

Ask HN: Looking for a web developer - Tzeentch99

Hi,<p>I'm looking for a professional web developer freelancer to create a site for an idea I had.  They would need to be in San Francisco or South Bay.  Shoot me an email if you are interested with work sample and all the necessaries and we can have a consultation about prices and such.<p>Drop me a line at craigslistthroway@gmail.com.
======
sidmitra
If you're interested in working remotely, and outside of the US. Feel free to
ping me

\- <http://sidmitra.com> \- <http://cloudshuffle.com>

------
briandear
Hashrocket.com -- the best guys around and they can work via video conference.
They're in Jacksonville not San Fran, but it's worth the logistical
accommodation.

